# Zoo Med ReptiSoil



## Sterls (Sep 25, 2018)

Has anybody used this? It seems pretty applicable to myriapods and tarantulas, but there isn't much discussion of it on the forums. The packaging says it's just a mix of peat, soil, sand, and carbon.

I'm thinking of mixing this with some oak leaves to make a good millipede substrate, let me know if you have any experience using it for either inverts or herps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 26, 2018)

I use peat, its far cheaper than any zoomed products and it works great for all inverts. 7 dollars at walmart gets you a huge bundle. Make sure it is 100% virgin peat untreated. This is the main ingredient in reptisoil and jungle mix so if you want you can add sand and carbon or aspen to the peat and make your own reptisoil or jungle mix for still much less than it is to buy in 4 quart bags.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LordAnon (Oct 1, 2018)

Sterls said:


> Has anybody used this? It seems pretty applicable to myriapods and tarantulas, but there isn't much discussion of it on the forums. The packaging says it's just a mix of peat, soil, sand, and carbon.
> 
> I'm thinking of mixing this with some oak leaves to make a good millipede substrate, let me know if you have any experience using it for either inverts or herps.


I use zoomeds creature soil (which is very similar, if not the same product) for my centipede. I mixed it with some coco fiber to get more out of it. It holds moisture well, and so far no hitchhikers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 20, 2019)

I too am considering switching to or mixing the Reptisoil.
Currently, I solely use the Zoo Med Eco Earth loose coco fiber as substrate for my Ts. It's great overall, but my thought is that the Reptisoil would allow for burrowing more easily.
Has anyone mixed coco fiber with the Reptisoil?
Anyone else used solely reptisoil for their Ts?
Any issues with the Reptisoil molding?
Thoughts and more reviews appreciated!


PS; I have read in some related threads, recommendations by several of our active senior members that they use top soil for their Ts.
Are you solely using top soil for substrate or mixing it with something else for your Ts?
What brand/s of top soil are you using?

Thank you.


----------



## Sterls (Feb 20, 2019)

BladeGypsy said:


> I too am considering switching to or mixing the Reptisoil.
> Currently, I solely use the Zoo Med Eco Earth loose coco fiber as substrate for my Ts. It's great overall, but my thought is that the Reptisoil would allow for burrowing more easily.
> Has anyone mixed coco fiber with the Reptisoil?
> Anyone else used solely reptisoil for their Ts?
> Thoughts and more reviews appreciated!


For anything moisture dependent I wouldn't use it on its own, but if you mix it with coco it could work. I have a 70/20/10 mix of the Reptisoil/Coco/Vermiculite in one of my enclosures right now and water tends to pool on top instead of draining on its own. Holds moisture alright once it drains but I have to pierce the top layer of substrate with tongs for it to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Feb 20, 2019)

Some recent discussions I've had on the subject.



> I can't speak for the substrate as-is since I dont use it straight. When mixed at two parts Reptisoil, two parts coco coir, and one part vermiculite (sometimes some sphagnum moss to taste lol), and placed with a depth of atleast 2", the resulting substrate has a large field capacity. I've had relative ease keeping an average 60% humidity with little manipulation and proper ventilation because of this water reservoir. It's just as easy to get higher humidity (70%+) for slings and Asian species with regular "rain storms" to replenish to field capacity. One downside is the compaction over time, as it can cause the rain to pool on the top a little bit before it softens the top layer and starts to absorb. Hope that helps.


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/reptisoil-a-good-substrate.315251/#post-2885358



> It's not marketed specifically for tarantulas like that Lugarti stuff, but is just a mixed substrate (similar to an ABG mix) of material that is sourced to be animal safe. I cant really say the same for top soil or fill dirt (http://arachnoboards.com/threads/psa-topsoil-warning.281837/#post-2450628, etc). End of the day, it gives me piece of mind that it's safe for my pets, in addition to all of its other positive properties.


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/king-baboon-enclosure-too-small.316438/#post-2896467

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Feb 21, 2019)

Been using reptisoil since one of my tanks using natural peat blew up with an insane amount of purple mushrooms.
Theres probably cheaper mixes available but i just fork out the money for the zoomed stuff, save the time mixing various components,  (i would probably make too much of this anyway) and call it a day. No fungal blooms either so theres peace of mind using a reputable brand like zoomed or any other reptile/exotic specific brands.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you for the replies everyone.


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m a fan of Zilla Jungle Mix. I should probably make my own as it would be way cheaper. Anyone got any good recipes?


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 21, 2019)

^Interesting, never heard of that product until now. Will have to look into it.


----------



## RP91 (Mar 7, 2019)

I bought a bag the other day when I needed to rehouse my G. porteri. Seems like good stuff, I only have a few tarantulas and live in an apartment so don't want a huge bag of substrate around. I plan on switching over my three slings to the stuff when they outgrow their current enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

